# HU_entrynav / HU_CHAMP2



## Darkdog (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi all, what is the difference between HU_Entrynav and HU_CHAMP2, my car (2014F31) has the entry level and I got the enhanced BT working ok, but my friend has a 2014 F30 with the CHAP2, will I be able to get the enhanced BT working on this unit also, had a quick look and there are differences, have not tried any coding on it yet just downloaded the data

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For 606 Business Navigation, HU_ENTRYNAV is the replacement for HU_CHAMP.

HU_CHAMP can have EBT if car is equipped with Combox.


----------



## Darkdog (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks Shawn, had a quick look around the car but could not see any combox, did find and activate bluetooth audio in in HU_CHAMP2, shows in Idrive but does not work so I guess no combox so only get basic phone calls and contact list


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, without a standalone Combox to go with HU_CHAMP, you will not get EBT.


----------



## Darkdog (Apr 11, 2014)

I noticed when I read the data from the car there is an ECU called CMB_MEDIA, would this indicate it has a combox ?, did look in the car but could not see one, where are they mounted?, when I did my HU_ENTRYNAV I just made MACRO_PIM acktiv and it worked, do I need to change parameters in the CMB_MEDIA or VO code to 6NS, if so do I code both the HU_CHAMP2 AND the CMB_MEDIA 

the current SALAPA-ELEMENT

1CA,1CB,205,230,240,249,258,2AT,2PA,302,420,423,428,431,465,4CG,507,520,521,534,544,575,5DA,606,654,698,6AC,6AE,6AK,6AN,6AP,6NH,812,850,853,880,8KA,8S2,8S3,8SM,8TG,8V1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, you have the required Combox.

See my post here for coding it:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## Darkdog (Apr 11, 2014)

Thankyou Shaun,

will follow your link and code the HU and CMB_MEDIA then


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

After coding the EBT, I can connect a phone but It***8217;s only possible to select Audio and 2th phone. Bluetooth telephone is not there anymore...

It***8217;s a HU_Champ2 WITH combox.

Tried restoring the original VO and Code the both modules, no effect.

Does anyone know how to fix this???


----------



## bmwx3thirteen (Aug 17, 2014)

Msb12i said:


> After coding the EBT, I can connect a phone but It's only possible to select Audio and 2th phone. Bluetooth telephone is not there anymore...
> 
> It's a HU_Champ2 WITH combox.
> 
> ...


I know its an old post but Im sure somebody would refer it.

For HU_CHAMP2 and CMB_MEDIA modules, VO code 6NH with 6NL and code both the modules. Worked for me.
If u want basic voice recog. FDL code on CMB_MEDIA.


----------



## mike poggue (May 14, 2017)

bmwx3thirteen said:


> I know its an old post but Im sure somebody would refer it.
> 
> For HU_CHAMP2 and CMB_MEDIA modules, VO code 6NH with 6NL and code both the modules. Worked for me.
> If u want basic voice recog. FDL code on CMB_MEDIA.


You mean, if the code on e-sys program loaded from the car contains CMB_MEDIA with HU_CHAMP2, I can use Bluetooth Audio by coding VO and others (CMB_MEDIA and HU_CHAMP2). If it is not, how can I find the location of COMBOX, where is it located phsically in the car ? I think non nav units have no COMBOX. My unit doesn't have navigation.


----------



## bmwx3thirteen (Aug 17, 2014)

mike poggue said:


> You mean, if the code on e-sys program loaded from the car contains CMB_MEDIA with HU_CHAMP2, I can use Bluetooth Audio by coding VO and others (CMB_MEDIA and HU_CHAMP2). If it is not, how can I find the location of COMBOX, where is it located phsically in the car ? I think non nav units have no COMBOX. My unit doesn't have navigation.


Correct. It should have. In few post I have read that COMBOX is built into the HU so u cannot physically locate it. What you can do is connect esys to the car read all the modules and see if CMB_MEDIA is there. My car doesnt have a nav but I was able to enable EBT.


----------



## CedF31 (Jul 28, 2021)

miss click


----------



## CedF31 (Jul 28, 2021)

bmwx3thirteen said:


> Correct. It should have. In few post I have read that COMBOX is built into the HU so u cannot physically locate it. What you can do is connect esys to the car read all the modules and see if CMB_MEDIA is there. My car doesnt have a nav but I was able to enable EBT.


Hi,

Sorry to up this subjet (many many discussion opened for the famous Bluetooth audio streaming).

My bad if I should have to introduce myself before posting the first time (I'm a 31" French guy and I've just bought my first BMW [a F31 / 03-2013] and I would like (or hope) to have the bluetooth streaming available in my car). 

I try to code for the first time (with all precaution required) yesterday with a Enet link and E-Sys (+ psdzdata)

I met the same situation : 

FA detail : I have in SAPALA_ELEMENTS 606 and 6NH (GPS BUSINESS MOOVE). 

I have performed the coding (as explain in many disussions : replace 6NH by 6NK, 6NL or 6NS - tryied each ones). Coding works good, and bluetooth options appears in my main screen after Idrive's restart. 
BUT, when I try to find a new device to connect in Bluetooth, the screen block and I can't go further. For sure, I rolled back my stock coding.

So, my main question is : is it possible to code the option with my actual hardware ? 
I have a HU_CHAMP2 (I insist on the 2), but no CMB_MEDIA
I've checked in the car, there's no Combox at the back, but I read that it could be integrated into the HU. 

I would appreciate any feedback from who can help  

regards, and enjoy you drive.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CedF31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to up this subjet (many many discussion opened for the famous Bluetooth audio streaming).
> 
> ...


No, you can't. HU_ CHAMP2 MUST have an external standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) module. Other newer / better head units like ENYTNAV or NBT have integrated Combox functions. Yours does not.


----------



## CedF31 (Jul 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, you can't. HU_ CHAMP2 MUST have an external standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) module. Other newer / better head units like ENYTNAV or NBT have integrated Combox functions. Yours does not.


Ok thank you shawnsheridan for this quick answer.


----------

